# DIY Jacuzzi and HotTub



## asbarmarta (Jul 18, 2014)

*some pictures about my DIY jacuzzi*


----------



## asbarmarta (Jul 18, 2014)

short video about the building:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7i3SJGzZSg


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice. Add a hand rail before you get sued. LOLOL


----------



## patented (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks really nice! As far as your bench goes, why didnt you put the bench under the liner? How did you protect that wood so it wont be destroyed sitting in that tub like that?


----------



## asbarmarta (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks 
the bench is painted with wood oil. The most important is, that the bench should be in water every time. In this case the banch does not contact with oxygen.


----------



## asbarmarta (Jul 18, 2014)

video about the light therapy:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZtJr2y9I_M


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Where is the wood stove (heat source)?


----------



## asbarmarta (Jul 18, 2014)

*heathing*

the wood stove is the near of the jacuzzi. I attached some pictures. 2,5 meter copper pipe is wound in the stove.


----------



## asbarmarta (Jul 18, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIwIp8R8qx8


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Clever guy. I think I would move the wood ladder like feature a little farther from the flame though.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Wouldn't the tub be more relaxing if the jets were underwater?


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

Very cool. So what was the white stuff you put between the wood and the liner? Something to act as a cushion?

Where did you get the liner?


----------



## asbarmarta (Jul 18, 2014)

the white stuff is: geotextile
softer feeling


----------



## asbarmarta (Jul 18, 2014)

"Where did you get the liner?" --> I found a company, which is making big pools for adventures. They had residuals. But you can buy this anywhere


----------



## twpaint (Jul 29, 2014)

very cool


----------



## mrs5150 (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## mikemcd (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm impressed. That's a really ambitious project to take on. But really awesome, too. 

I love these totally custom build kind of projects. Really unique.


----------



## 5.0stang95 (Sep 26, 2014)

awesome


----------

